# Clausing Mill Spindle Bearing Lube



## JW714 (Jul 30, 2015)

I just replaced the spindle bearings on my 8520. Thank you all for the info!! My question is,I installed the bearings and put about a teaspoon of spindle oil on the bearings. New seal on bottom. It seems the oil is weeping out from the seal. How do the bearings stay lubed? Should I have used grease? The bearings were heating up before replacing them,now run cool. Any thoughts? Thank You ...JW                 BTW BIG difference in performance with the new bearings.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 30, 2015)

On a Bridgeport J head for example, there is no seal at the bottom of the quill. You just oil daily. The oil drips out the bottom and that’s normal for it to do so…Dave.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 31, 2015)

If I recall correctly, the factory bearings were lubed with grease. Mine need to be replaced also, its on the 'to do list' but I haven't the foggiest idea when I'll get the chance to do so!


----------



## JW714 (Jul 31, 2015)

Thanks Terry, being as I have it all assembled I was thinking of removing the bottom seal retainer and with a syringe inject some grease through the bearings. JW


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 1, 2015)

Nothing wrong with doing that, so long as you also remove the bottom seal.  Injecting grease past a seal with a syringe should be avoided for two reasons.  First, you have a fair probability of damaging the seal and second, you can't see where you are putting the grease.  Also, you will never get grease into the upper bearing this way.

Bear in mind that I have no idea whether BP intended you to use oil or grease.  I was just commenting upon the grease application method.


----------



## JW714 (Aug 1, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Nothing wrong with doing that, so long as you also remove the bottom seal.  Injecting grease past a seal with a syringe should be avoided for two reasons.  First, you have a fair probability of damaging the seal and second, you can't see where you are putting the grease.  Also, you will never get grease into the upper bearing this way.
> 
> Bear in mind that I have no idea whether BP intended you to use oil or grease.  I was just commenting upon the grease application method.


Thank you for your input. Although I am asking about a Clausing 8520 Mill Spindle lube.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry.  Guess that I misread the earlier post and thought that you were the one with the BP head.


----------

